# Codes 93555 & 93556



## jessica1974 (Sep 15, 2010)

I have always used these codes for the imaging on a heart cath with the modifier of 26. Recently Aetna has told us that we have to bill those codes without the modifier. I am confused as to why we would bill these without the professional component. Wondering if anyone else has had this problem before with any other carrier. I know the modifier is correct but cannot understand why we would ever bill those imaging codes without them.
Thanks for the help


----------



## armymomryan (Sep 15, 2010)

Unfortunately, I am as confused as you are, Medicare has been denying 93556 and 93555 saying inappropriate modifyer


----------



## Jim Pawloski (Sep 15, 2010)

jessica1974 said:


> I have always used these codes for the imaging on a heart cath with the modifier of 26. Recently Aetna has told us that we have to bill those codes without the modifier. I am confused as to why we would bill these without the professional component. Wondering if anyone else has had this problem before with any other carrier. I know the modifier is correct but cannot understand why we would ever bill those imaging codes without them.
> Thanks for the help



If the same doctor who performed the procedure is interpreting the films, in my opinion, the modifier is not needed.  If someone else is performing the S&I, then I would use the modifier.

HTH,
Jim Pawloski, CIRCC


----------



## brittany1356 (Apr 17, 2015)

It is not listed in the MPFS Indicators with a 26 modifer.


----------



## ccollison (Apr 23, 2015)

This is a very old post.  93555 &93556 were deleted several years ago.

C Collison CPPM, CCC


----------

